
Mozilla Proposes “Obsidian” Low-Level Graphics API for the Web, Based on Vulkan - fulafel
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Mozilla-Obsidian-Graphics-API
======
fulafel
Link to proposal text in browser friendly form:
[https://github.com/kvark/WebGLNext-
Proposals/blob/obsidian/O...](https://github.com/kvark/WebGLNext-
Proposals/blob/obsidian/Obsidian-Mozilla/README.md)

